
Ask HN: What's Your Vim Setup? - maest
I&#x27;m particularly interested in setups that work well with Python + maybe React.<p>In a previous life, I used to write a lot of q&#x2F;kdb code and I used a plugin that allowed me to send lines from an open vim file straight to the q repl via a keyboard shortcut - is there anything like that for Python?
======
ectoplasmaboiii
Would you be willing to share what that vim/kdb plugin was... sounds very
interesting!

